
Ask HN: What is your diet and exercise routine like? - gentran
I&#x27;ve got to make some real changes.
======
hourislate
I would suggest you research Healthy KETO and IF (Intermittent Fasting). This
lifestyle has grown very popular because it works very well. If your serious,
you can lose a lot of weight, fix metabolic disorders, and get very healthy
quickly regardless of age. Search the following on Youtube, Dr Berg and
SnakeDiet. The guy who runs the Snakediet channel is quite the character but
his intentions are to motivate and get you healthy.

Lost approx. 100lbs over the last year or so without a lot of effort or
exercise.

Good Luck.

